# My loft on 10 degree slope



## Amirrezapakroo (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi All,
just decided to design and build a pigeon loft in our place and I found a perfect position for it, which it was a shadowy area below some trees and a perfect spot for keeping my pigeons and maybe 2 hens in its ground level for having some fresh eggs  the only problem was 10 degree slope angle of its ground level.
its size is about 2.5m long x 1.7m wide x 2.5m height
got some 50x50 H3 treated timber as its main posting frames and excavate them to the ground by 250mm to make the idea alive like below photos,
will update you with more photos very soon


----------



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

looks nice! Can't wait to see the finished product...


----------



## Abu Muhaymin (Feb 12, 2016)

Superb design .. well done


----------



## Amirrezapakroo (Jan 18, 2016)

finally finished


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks good. How cold are your winters there in NZ?
Do you have any varmints in the area?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

According to this article they have a problem with rats.
http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-28291988

Another article
http://www.teara.govt.nz/en/introduced-animal-pests/page-3

Rats can get in through any hoes larger than 1/2 inch hardware cloth, and they can dig under and get in that way. You could put something for a floor, and use not larger than 1/2 inch holes in the wire. Also the top where it opens would need to be covered from inside with the hardware cloth to be sure they can't get in.


----------



## Amirrezapakroo (Jan 18, 2016)

carrera mike said:


> Looks good. How cold are your winters there in NZ?
> Do you have any varmints in the area?


In north island/Hamilton winter is around min 2 or 3 degree (Celsius) during night but not always like this may be just one month of the winter is really cold, never snow in most of the cities but lots of rain and clouds for high flyers fanciers to be upset of that day.

Never experienced rats or possums or hawks in my area but there is some complain about them as well, I've got bad experiences of the Cats because of their careless owners which they leave their pets to go out during the night( there is lots of this careless cat owners in New Zealand)

PS. more photos of my loft very soon, its updated with breeding closed section with night sensor light, IP wireless camera and automatic feeder


----------

